# Mks Staking Set



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have been hand staking staffs for some time with the odd disaster, i recently purchased a used MKD staking set on ebay with no instructions i understand that a staking set has many uses (Frictioning and Cannon Pinion / Closing holes / Bushing / Stretching / Staking staffs ECT) can anyone provide me with info on this tool or general instructions on how best to use the tool to it's full. It appears that the majority of staking tools have the same basic design.

Seismic


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

My thanks to Roy in supplying me with a book on the use of a Staking Kit. Much appreciated.

Once again shows us the value of this website.

Curling at Craigengillan Loch


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Good Mr Roy!


----------

